# Finally getting around to an intro



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Welcome Mike! Cool to see folks from the west coast joining our little family!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks Gramps! Looks like you've been around here for a long time.


----------

